# GOLD CELL + MEMBRANE. Deeping solution ?



## ALPHABiT (May 12, 2008)

Hi there.
Due to solve problem to "sustain" anode gold in the membrane for the shore electrolysis, and thanking again Palladium for the titanium wire and strip, i would like to show you what i tought, so you can tell me what you think about it too, hoping to get usual helps and ideas...

In order to deep gold as anode in membrane, i would like to clear out unfine part where u have to sold a silver or titanium wire to ingot, or alternatively, leaving a piece of it out of solution sustained by climb.

So i tought to use a plastic basket like this:

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/variant.asp?catalog%5Fname=USPlastic&category%5Fname=21&product%5Fid=12782&variant%5Fid=84080

where i can put into titanium strip making a sort of titanium net.

Then i would like to use titaniun wire solded in one of the top part of strip to connect with the power supply (or to the climb!)

In this way, if it'll work, i can solve not only the "solding wire" one, but i think i can reasonabily clear part to make a solid ingot before dissolving in most times, because i can put directly solid gold in the basket. Part will touch with titanium and part will touch with other solid gold...

Do you think will it works ?
Any suggest about it ?

Thanx.


----------



## OMG (May 12, 2008)

I bet it would work for a while until contaminates in the gold item built up on its surface and disrupted the contact between the titanium and the gold. I'm not sure whether chlorine coming off the titanium would help or hinder the process.

I have some titanium on order and I will try what you are suggesting too.
I'm sure the gold will be the most conductive thing, so the electricity will prefer to go through it.

From my own experiments, I've noticed that the current in electrolysis takes the path of least resistance, and will for example emit more hydrogen from part of the cathode that is closest to the anode.


----------



## ALPHABiT (Jun 8, 2008)

Well...
Test is done.
I made a good and workable membrane chest, but no way to work with titanium.
Strips unfoil during electolisys just like gold.
Used 12V 6A to test.
I'm going to upload some photos.


----------



## ALPHABiT (Jun 9, 2008)

This is titanium strips bed i made to put gold to electrolyze.
Please look at holes at the bottom, and note the "cut" line to the outcoming piece.

This is happened after 2 minutes of 6A 12V only.


----------



## ALPHABiT (Jun 9, 2008)

This is membrane i made with plastic basket and item got from Palladium.
It seems it works great.


----------



## OMG (Jun 9, 2008)

I used some titanium in my cell, and it degraded pretty much as quick as anything else. I think its dissolving off as Ti02 powder. The titanium anodes that are used in chlor-alkali plants have some kind of coating on them. Ruthenium oxide or something. They are called DSAs dimensionally stable anodes.
I will see how hard it is to get some of these anodes.


----------

